# Fry tank cycling question.



## Canuckgame (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, I have a quick question, 

I have just set up my first ever fry tank, it's a 33 gallon, and for the first time I am using a sponge filter. 

About 24 hours ago I put the sponge filter in my Mbuna tank, just to gather some sort of bacteria, I was wondering how important it is to have a fully cycled sponge filter in a fry tank, since I will be doing alot of water changes and such anyway? 

I was going to keep the tank bare with nothing but a sponge filter and a heater, but should I take one of the rocks from my main tank and put it in the fry tank for the bacteria?

Or will I be fine just moving forward as is with just the sponge?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I suggest you use some water from the Mbuna tank if the were born there.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Also, stir up the substrate to get the sponge filter a bit "dirty" with bacteria & such.


----------

